# Anyone have Cubic Zirconia or other fake diamonds?



## MattDaddy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would like to put some diamond/crystal like gems in some pens, but am having a hard time finding 2mm lose stones in any quantity less than 1000 on line.  Does anyone know of a better source?  If not, I may buy the 1000 and offer to split it up among anyone who is interested in buying some.  They are REALLY cheap on a per piece basis.


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 30, 2009)

Matt, I'm quite sure you can find what you are after, here;
http://www.firemountaingems.com/
good company to buy from, wifey does beads, and buys there.


----------



## jclark58 (Apr 30, 2009)

1.9mm flat back faceted Swarovski crystals:

http://www.firemountaingems.com/shopping.asp?skw=KWCRAFTFLATBACK19

Jason


----------



## MattDaddy (Apr 30, 2009)

You guys rock.  Perfect.  Gotta love this community.  Thanks.


----------



## MattDaddy (Apr 30, 2009)

OK - just ordered a couple gross of crystals - next question - where do you order your fine glitter for inlays?  I have a feeling someone here might just know of a place...


----------



## snowman56 (Apr 30, 2009)

Michael's or Hobby Lobby


----------



## MattDaddy (Apr 30, 2009)

They only have the coarse stuff.  I am looking for the really fine stuff


----------



## DozerMite (Apr 30, 2009)

Try scrapbooking stores. My wife has from powder to big flakes.


----------



## wolftat (Apr 30, 2009)

Borrow them from your wifes earings.


----------



## arioux (Apr 30, 2009)

I use this for glitter.  You can have them pretty small

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0259014692&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&viewitem=


----------



## DurocShark (May 1, 2009)

Hobby Lobby and Michael's hide that glitter stuff over in the stamping aisle.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 1, 2009)

www.pehnec.com


----------



## David M (May 1, 2009)

waly world had some very fine glitter , pack had 5 or 6 colors in it


----------



## jttheclockman (May 1, 2009)

Walmart in the buttons and and other trinket isles.


----------

